# First timer



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey everyone im looking to set up a terrarium. I have five fish tanks a 75G two 35G and two 10G and looking to change it up before i get another fish tank. i started really looking into the frogs today and thats how i found this forum but man its a lot to learn in one day, it seems like its gonna take a few weeks to learn a lot about the set ups and everything. So im thinking a 20G tank is what i would use. Should it be a 20G high or long. I would like to keep the tank sitting how it normally would ( like a fish tank) and not stand it up. What do you guys think from there because i would like to just start off nice not kinda crappy then try to work from there just nice off the bat.


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

Dont pick out a tank until you've done a LOT of reading.

Then you'll get an idea of what frogs you want to start out with. Pay attention to the care sheets on good beginner frogs.

The type of frog will dictate how many frogs in what size tank, and wether it's regular, tall, or vertical. Do the reading, determine what frogs you want to keep and how many, then pick the right size and type of tank.

and welcome to the board.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I was planning on starting off at 2 then going from there. I also saw that D. leucomelas and D. auratus were good ones to start off at so prob one of them.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounds like a good plan. it took me a long time of research before buying my first darts. leucs or auratus, whichever you choose, are great beginners. welcome to the board by the way also. or should i say welcome to the addiction i second what others have said. research, research research. glad to see ya here. kristy


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys i feel welcomed already but sorry for the questions im going to having i know they get a bit annoying. And yes the addiction, haha that's what im scared of, that's why i have 5 fish tanks addicted to them


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum dude  

Have a good read of all the info available in the care sheet section then come and ask the thousands of questions you'll have  No one minds helping some one new to this amazing hobby and it's the nicest way to learn. 

Good luck with the research and please ask a boat load of questions 

Here's a few threads that will get you on the road mate 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/10513-fruitflies-101-a.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

The thing the worries me the most is the fruit flies it seems like that can be a pain but once i get the hang of it, it seems like it will be fine


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So you spray on the foamy stuff do you use CoCo Bedding for the background or maybe peat moss? and the first thing i lay for the ground is Terra-Lite? then something like ABG mix on top of that?


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

Well yes, You are on the right track. Like most was saying is to do lots of reading and research. as for substrate. There are many recipes for it. Many usually put drainage in first (pebbles and LECA) and then place a screen (fiberglass) over the that, then put substrate of choice on top of that. Coco fiber, peat/sphagnum, and orchid bark and some sort of sand for good drainage is what i use for my tanks. Hope that kinda helps out. GL with the research.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> The thing the worries me the most is the fruit flies it seems like that can be a pain but once i get the hang of it, it seems like it will be fine


I just started this hobby a couple of weeks ago, and the fruit flies are cake. If you can keep a fish tank, you can do this, and theres much less maintenance.

Fruit flies are easy, especially when you're comparing them to raising brine, or daphnia, or anything like that.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rich Conley said:


> I just started this hobby a couple of weeks ago, and the fruit flies are cake. If you can keep a fish tank, you can do this, and theres much less maintenance.
> 
> Fruit flies are easy, especially when you're comparing them to raising brine, or daphnia, or anything like that.


Ok Nice because brine shrimp are cake prob because im use to doing it.

Another question: A false-bottom setup is when the ground has the milk crate down there with the others on top of it?

Should i build a bottom out of milk crates holding it up with pvc piping and under that put Terra-Lite or clay balls. screen the milk crates then after that do i put my mixing of stuff like ABG mix on top of that? 

Is the ABG mix already mixed with things like sand peat moss and what-not?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

thats where you got confused. "eggcrate" on these forums is refering to the grates they put in neon shop lights to defuse the light. it looks like a one inch gridework of plastic. a false bottom, if you chose to use it, replaces the drainage layer. so there would be no need to put leca in that setup.
which ever rout you chose the screen is going to stop you soil from going into your drainage layer. i personaly use aqumatic plant soil from schultz in all my 10G, its so fine i don't even need a screen. i dont bother with false bottoms either because i don't use water features and my tanks are small.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So your bottom just starts out with aqumatic plant soil from schultz and not Terra-Lite or something like that? Do you have anything on top of that or is it just soil? 

And you dont use the grates because you dont have a water feature? Am i getting this correct.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Correct, I start off with the aquamtic plant soil. Then I place my substrate over that using a mix of peat moss, coco chips, dry sphagnum moss, and a handful of washed charcoal out of my stove. Everyone has their own recipe the key thing is for the soil to be able to drain well, and not compact like potting soil. You want to be able to wash feces down into the substrate.
And you are correct about me not using eggcrate. It is unnecessary for my small and simple setups. In fact I believe my plants are slightly better off without the eggcrate. I hand spray my tanks allowing me to maintain less then a cm of water in the drainage layer. This allows my roots to grow deeper without rotting, which is clutch with some finicky plants.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

O man well im going to the pet store tomorrow im gonna look around and see what they got but im liking how yours is set up. Do you have any pics?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Let’s see if I can figure out how to post pics. Here are a couple of pics I took real quick with an ancient camera. This is my newest viv, which I set up last month. I guess I use about 1.5" of drainage, and 1.5" of substrate, this is the first time I’ve taken measurements. You can’t see the water level, because it isn't even past the trim.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice, i like it. What did you use for your background


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Good luck to you! Sounds like your approaching the hobby the right way! Some people just dive right in. With your fish background you should be just fine in doing things according to what has worked for others. 

Oh and fruit flies are easy as pie! 

I'm just getting back into dart frogs after years away. A few ALMOST starts over the last year but finally doing it again.

I'm raising rice flour beetles, spring tails, etc. in addition to flies just to have a wide variety to choose from. Will also have access to pinhead crickets a few times a month or in an emergency.

Start slow though. it's very easy to buy 20 frogs in a short time.

Good luck!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

what is the "best" species to start with... i was thing about tincts...


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Auratus, tincs, azureus, leucs. Honestly, I'd say whichever of these you like best. Back in the day it was always auratus as the starter species but I don't see a difference in experience level for any of these.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the ABG mix has peat moss, coco chips, dry sphagnum moss things like that or do i have to buy other stuff to mix in with it


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

The ABG mix is 2 parts tree fern fiber, 1 part peat moss, 2 parts cocofiber, 1 part charcoal, and 2 parts orchid bark

Did a quick google search.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

The background is brown silicon first, then GS (great stuff). While it was drying I made three pockets in it to pot plants. Then the brown silicon again with coco chips pressed in and then peat moss to get between the cracks.
I didn't take many pics of the construction but there are some good picture journals on this board using this method, it’s also a nice touch to add driftwood into the background if you can spare the room. The first pic is of the GS drying. I didn't Waite long enough for the silicon to dry and the GS pealed the silicon of the glass a bit (2nd pic). I think I had let it cure just under 48hr in a really humid environment. Make sure you can't smell the silicon and you'll be fine. Also if you have never worked with GS it continues to expand for several hours and has the potential to crack glass if you get overzealous with it in corners. Also it is like superglue on your hands, wear gloves. I decided that GS just doesn't add that much aesthetics or function to my tank and I wanted to go simpler, so in my next tank I got ride of the GS step. And so this last pic is of my current project. I have the background laid flat so the plants will root to it. In about a month or two I will stand the tank up and plant the floor.



tison 30 said:


> Nice, i like it. What did you use for your background


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So for your second one you only used brown silicon?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> So for your second one you only used brown silicon?


with coco chips and peat moss pressed into it.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So i can just get this stuff at a hardwear store? and to put plants in for the background all you have to do is make a hole when you put the silicone so you can just sit them in?


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

Rich Conley said:


> I just started this hobby a couple of weeks ago, and the fruit flies are cake. If you can keep a fish tank, you can do this, and theres much less maintenance.
> 
> Fruit flies are easy, especially when you're comparing them to raising brine, or daphnia, or anything like that.


Haha... yeah... unless they aren't.  Well, maybe it's different for everyone, but I had really big problems with the drosophila cultures in the beginning... and, as someone who also owns several aquariums, I've cultured brine shrimp amongst others, and let me tell you, those were way easier! For me.  ) Even now, I still sometimes have entire cultures crashing for - what seems to me - no reason at all. 

that said, you might appreciate this thread.

IMO it's a very good idea to start with the drosophila culturing way before you get your first frogs.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

you can get the silicon, peat moss, spagnum moss @ lowes or where ever. i had to get the coco chips off ebay before petco came to town. for potting the plants some people use plastic flower pots, GS around them, and then pull out the pots after the GS cures. as for me, when the GS just starts to harden on the outside i cut a holes where i want plants and then clapse the inner cells before they finish setting up so i can make bigger pockets. do a search for GS backgrounds on the "parts and construction" or "frogs and vivariums" fourms and you will find a ton of build journals that will paint a clear picture for you.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome! Got some other info for you that I didn't see (or missed). For silicone I use GE brand 100% silicone. That's what the majority uses. 

You can also mount epiphytic plants on your background with no holes for them. Bromeliads (broms) are very common in this hobby and make great background plants. Also creeping fig will grow all over the background making it a lush green wall over time. Some vendors sell "plant kits" and you can just order one or two of them for your tank. Or you can simply just ask on here in the plant forum for advise on what plants to use for what look you are trying to achieve.

I guess it's best to decide what species exactly, how many, and from there you can decide what size tank, and how to set it up.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So now about the ff's

When i order should i get "Producing 32 oz Wingless Drosophila Melanogastor Culture" then after they start getting low put like 50 or so in "Hydei Media 2.25 LBS (2.6 Liters)" with the rest of the stuff like water and yeast. i found what you put in it but cant find it anymore.

So ill be buying:
Producing 32 oz Wingless Drosophila Melanogastor Culture
Hydei Media 2.25 LBS (2.6 Liters)


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

No, you stick with either melonagaster (melos) or hydei as they are different from each other. Go with melos to start with as they tend to be a little easier to culture and reproduce faster (although smaller). I know joshsfrogs.com has complete starter kits (as do others I'm sure), and I bought my supplies from him. When your melos first boom is when you should start a new culture. The first new flies are the biggest and strongest so those should always be used for starting new melo cultures. With joshs mixture you mix some boiled water into it and let it cool off. After it's cooled you add a sprinkle of activated yeast and I spray the yeast a tad. Then add flies, simple  

One thing I found helpful to me is I mark the date I put the flies on the container so I have an idea of when they are going to boom, which for me seems to be every 10-12 days.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So just get this "Melanogaster Culture Kit with Flies $26.99"?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That's the one. I got the one with the coffee filters instead of the excelsior and they work fine.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So that will last me 2months if everything goes well?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine lasts way longer than that. I make 1 new one whenever one booms for the first time. How many frogs are you going to be starting with? Since I don't have many I don't make a lot of cultures, and if for some reason one would crash I have a couple places in town that deal with them or true pinhead crickets so I'm set. 

Anyway, if you are just getting a couple my method would probably work for you too. You're getting 2 cultures to start with so I would immedietly make 1 new one. Use the others to feed off of, or if you are really concerned you could make 2 to start with and see if you need to continue that way. After the new one booms make a new one from that one, and so on and so forth. That's what I've been doing for a while and it works for me. I keep my cultures for 4-6 weeks (although I keep the older ones away from my newer ones to limit mite transfer). You'll have to play it by ear and see how yours are producing to how much you actually need. Good luck!


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh ill only have like three frogs so not many at all


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Sarkany said:


> Haha... yeah... unless they aren't.  Well, maybe it's different for everyone, but I had really big problems with the drosophila cultures in the beginning... and, as someone who also owns several aquariums, I've cultured brine shrimp amongst others, and let me tell you, those were way easier! For me.  ) Even now, I still sometimes have entire cultures crashing for - what seems to me - no reason at all.


One of my cultures is crashing right now I think, but I've tried to keep atleast 2 and most of the time 3 running at once. Redundancy is always nice.


I'm a pretty new keeper too, but I think having a couple of cultures going gives you some room incase you screw up.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I Got my tank yesterday, its a 20 Gallon long, 30L 12W 12H.
I have a list of what i think i need I'm letting you guys look over it to tell me if i don't need something or if i need to add something.

1- Hydroton 10L (8/16 mm)
2- 12" Clear Acrylic Piano Hinge
1- ABG mix (8 quart)
1- Sunleaves Digital Min/Max Hygro-Thermometer
1- Tiki Hut (large)
1- Flora Mist
1- Rep-Cal Ultra fine Calcium with Vitamin D3
1- Herptivite Multivitamin
5- Coco Fiber 12" Square


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

If you’re going with the hydroton you’re going to want a screen to keep your soil out of the drainage layer, like I said earlier I use aqumatic plant soil instead of the hydroton. It’s a finer grain so there is no need for a screen.
I see you have hinges on your list, what’s your lid situation? What are you planning on doing with the coco fiber? Also what are you doing for lighting? Even though you have that flora mist on your list you’re still going to need a cheap spray bottle so you can wash their crap down into the soil. Also if you are using tap water with chloramine in it it’s recommended that you use a water conditioner.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

basshummper said:


> If you’re going with the hydroton you’re going to want a screen to keep your soil out of the drainage layer, like I said earlier I use aqumatic plant soil instead of the hydroton. It’s a finer grain so there is no need for a screen.
> I see you have hinges on your list, what’s your lid situation? What are you planning on doing with the coco fiber? Also what are you doing for lighting? Even though you have that flora mist on your list you’re still going to need a cheap spray bottle so you can wash their crap down into the soil. Also if you are using tap water with chloramine in it it’s recommended that you use a water conditioner.


I was going to use the soil like you have but none of my lps have it and i didnt see it on joshsfrogs.com so i think im going to have to go with hydroton.
My lid im just going to get 2 pieces of glass cut and use the hinges so i have a lid. 
Coco fiber that's the squares that are used for backgrounds. from the pics i saw i like the coco fiber backgrounds. Josh's Frogs - Coco Fiber 12" Square - Backgrounds
For lighting i have no clue i didn't even think about that yet
I have a few spray bottles around here somewhere that i can use
And water i have a well so there's no chlorine in my water.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

That fogger might be tricky with a glass lid. You don’t need that hinge for a horizontal tank if you don't want it, pushing the two pieces of glass together will make a ff proof seal. For my lids Scott showed me that if you fold a piece of masking tape over both sides of the glass you can make a kind of tab to help lift up your lid. If you don't have lighting a quick cheap fix is to get a florescent aquarium hood that can be placed right on your tank. Also if you have an extra 8 bucks get an outlet timer for your light, they are worth every penny.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

so just get a 24" or 30" aquarium light? is there a certain bulb that i should get?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

its probably going to have a bulb in it, if not just buy the cheapest tube available.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> so just get a 24" or 30" aquarium light? is there a certain bulb that i should get?


If you are going to be having plants I would suggest a GE brand "daylight" tube. They are 6500k color range which is perfect for plant growth and super cheap at walmart. You could also get 2 of those silver dome lamps (shop lights) and get the same GE daylight bulbs in screw in style. Either way will be pretty cheap.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do i need both Rep-Cal Ultra fine Calcium with Vitamin D3
and Herptivite Multivitamin?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, you need both. Rep-Cal has your minerals, and Herptivite has your vitamins. You can go cheap and get an inferior all in one supplement, but I’ve herd the minerals break down the vitamins faster.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Is there any plants you guys recommend. How hard is Ruby Red Spikemoss i love the look of that.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i went to my lps stores and the only light they had for a 20g was a hood one and i dont need that so im gonna look at walmart and see if i cant find something there like maybe a blacklight thing if i have to.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> Well i went to my lps stores and the only light they had for a 20g was a hood one and i dont need that so im gonna look at walmart and see if i cant find something there like maybe a blacklight thing if i have to.


lol, one of my lights was originaly a blacklight fixture that i think i got at spensers years ago.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha yea i have one on my 10G shrimp tank along with another one thats made for a 10G but it works fine


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Walmart sells those silver (or sometimes black) dome work lights. They fit regular screw in light bulbs but walmart also sells GE brand daylight bulbs CFL bulbs that fit them. Should be less than $20 for 2 lights and bulbs (the bulbs come in a 2 pack anyway). Make sure you get the "daylight" ones as they are 6500k which is perfect for growing plants.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> Walmart sells those silver (or sometimes black) dome work lights. They fit regular screw in light bulbs but walmart also sells GE brand daylight bulbs CFL bulbs that fit them. Should be less than $20 for 2 lights and bulbs (the bulbs come in a 2 pack anyway). Make sure you get the "daylight" ones as they are 6500k which is perfect for growing plants.


Honestly, just order one of the ExoTerra hoods for the screw in lights. They come in pretty normal lenghts (18", 24", 36" etc), and are much nicer looking. They're cheap too (paid $20 for my 18").


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

so back to the lid, you say you just tape the two ends off and make a kinda tab for a handel. My question is how is your glass cut.

The black line is where the glass is cut it seperates the two pieces if that makes sence, Is yours cut like the The top one A or bottom one B?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> so back to the lid, you say you just tape the two ends off and make a kinda tab for a handel. My question is how is your glass cut.
> 
> The black line is where the glass is cut it seperates the two pieces if that makes sence, Is yours cut like the The top one A or bottom one B?


There are two things to consider when cutting your lid. How long the tank is, and are you going to have a background? If you've got a long tank like 30g+ then you’re going to want to cut it short ways so the glass is more manageable. If your going to have a planted background that your frogs are all over then you’ll want the glass cut long ways that way you can leave the back glass on and not worry about frogs jumping out. If you’re setting up a 10g horizontal it might be more convenient to not have the glass cut into two pieces.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a 20G long (30L 12W 12H) and i only have the Coco Fiber 12" Square Josh's Frogs - Coco Fiber 12" Square - Backgrounds for a background so i wont be worried about them jumping out


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> I have a 20G long (30L 12W 12H) and i only have the Coco Fiber 12" Square Josh's Frogs - Coco Fiber 12" Square - Backgrounds for a background so i wont be worried about them jumping out


I would cut it the long way. The frogs will be able to climb up that background, especially if plants are growing on it.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok Thanks for your reply and opinion.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So i got this light what do you think UNDERCABINET Category Menu model 7020GL its the second to last one but on my box it says its 75watts


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Are you sure it doesn't mean like the equivalent to a 75 watt incandescent bulb? What does the actual bulb itself say?


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

it says 7800k if that helps


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That's the light spectrum.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

The bulb says: Lights of America F17t3/GL (RB17T8GL) color Temperature 7800k CRI=11 8000hrs (358)

Then the box says 75Watt light output- uses 17 watts of energy Then it says grow light all over the box and says great for plants and flowers


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

While I can't say for sure, it seems like you have a 17w bulb. A lot of florescent bulbs are labeled that way as a comparison to incandescent. I'm not 100% sure, but that's what I would guess.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you think it will work?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds perfect, but in the end your going to be the judge of it’s to bright or weak for you.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

basshummper said:


> Sounds perfect, but in the end your going to be the judge of it’s to bright or weak for you.


I agree with that.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So i have the tank in my room have it all put together had the light on it since this morning and i just cant get the temp past 69ish. should i add another light to it or just buy a heat lamp or somthing so i can get the extra temp boost


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

O and i use Sunleaves Digital Min/Max Hygro-Thermometer


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

a high of 69 is an acceptable temp for the winter months.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So dont worry about adding another light?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Not for heat, depending on your setup it probably wouldn't change the temp more then a degree anyways. My tanks aren’t breaking 70 anymore this year, but my frogs are happy.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok well hopefully mine will be as well


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

i got 3 Costa Rican Green and Black today, 5 months old. I Met the guy half way, very nice guy ( Frog Availability )I did not feed them today, i figured id let them get setteled in before i fed them so tomorrow morning im going to feed them, How do i go about dusting them, do i dump a little of both powders in a container at a time or use herptivite one day and calcium another day?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your frogs. People use both methods of dusting that you mentioned. I rotate mine but some people do both at the same time.
Candy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I mix mine but I don't keep the powder for more than a week. I've heard that the minerals can break down the vitimins pretty quickly. So I just mix small amounts together and dump whatever is not used by the end of the week (or less).


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

do you guys know if super petz sells any PDF food?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I was a manager many years ago at a superpetz and the one I worked at (along with the couple others in the region I had to visit) did not sell anything for pdf's. This was like 5 years ago so things might have changed. They should stock "small" crickets but they are like 1/4" and only terribilis would be able to take them normally.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i called super pets and they said they had some so i went over and yea not even close to pin heads. i also called a local business and they said they also had but same as super pets so i just ordered more on the net.

I was watching my frogs hang out today and one came up behind the other and like put its hand on the others back, i know thats somthing they do during breeding but mine are only 5months old, is it somthing they just do just to do it or maybe future pair?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

my auratus will crawel all over each other if they are in the way of one another. if the frog on the bottom doesn't move out of the way then it might as well be a rock for the frog on top to stand on.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

basshummper said:


> my auratus will crawel all over each other if they are in the way of one another. if the frog on the bottom doesn't move out of the way then it might as well be a rock for the frog on top to stand on.


How true that is!


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Im in a bit of a problem, what do you guys use for media for fruit fly cultures. i used 1 cup potato flakes 1/4 cup brewers yeast 1/4 cup sugar, 1/2 cup media w/ 2/3 cup 50/50 mix of room temp spring water and white vinegar. sprinkle a little yeast on the top and its not working well at all. 

I typed in at the search bar fruit fly media, ff media and im not getting much so i figured id ask you guys.

The cultures i bought were a bit runny like i would tilt my culture on its side and dump so ff's out and the media would start running up the sides and get on all the maggots and stuff, am i being to concerned about this?

Any good recipes?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to make my own media but now since I'm on such a small scale I have been using joshsfrogs pre-made stuff. It's pretty cheap since I only make about 2 cultures a month and has the added benefit of smelling great. I mean this stuff smells like cookies after you make it!

Edit: I wanted to add that I bought it in a kit form that included the deli cups, vented lids, media, activated yeast, and coffee filters. Just add the water. I use just boiled tap water (not exactly the best), and let it cool overnight with the lid on (very important as just 1 regular fruit fly can lay eggs in your culture and you'll have tons of flying ones). Next day I add the yeast and flies. Good luck.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> Im in a bit of a problem, what do you guys use for media for fruit fly cultures. i used 1 cup potato flakes 1/4 cup brewers yeast 1/4 cup sugar, 1/2 cup media w/ 2/3 cup 50/50 mix of room temp spring water and white vinegar. sprinkle a little yeast on the top and its not working well at all.
> 
> I typed in at the search bar fruit fly media, ff media and im not getting much so i figured id ask you guys.
> 
> ...


i try to use as much water as possible without adding so much that the media runs when feeding out of the cup. another reason why coffie filters or excelsior moss is used is to help buffer moisture.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

this might give you an idea or two 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/16701-strange-brew-not-your-mothers-ff-media.html


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok i got some pictures of my frogs if you guys would like to see: (just added moss and took out leaves so gonna take new pics soon)


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

They look great. Are they out in the open for you a lot?


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea the 2 that you see are usually out in the open unless i change somthing around then they hide a day but theres one that hides most of the day until i feed them then he comes out for a while.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Heres some with them on the new moss eating


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Why do my frogs sometimes look like a light green then the next day go back to the reg green. i dont know if that made sense but like its not there normal color.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

lighting will play a part in their color. sunlight, room lighting, and of course tank lights all change the hues, and I’ve noticed that this makes my frogs apear different tints throughout the day


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, thanks for everything man.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

i feed my frogs everyday, and i dust them every time pretty much there was a few times i didnt, how many days should i actually dust them because i know you can over dust them and under. (frogs are soon 6months old)


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

tison 30 said:


> i feed my frogs everyday, and I dust them every time pretty much there was a few times I didn’t, how many days should I actually dust them because I know you can over dust them and under. (frogs are soon 6months old)


from what I’ve learned there is no absolute answer to this question…yet. After starting to try and answer this question I decided instead to let you read up about supplementation, since I would have left you asking more questions then before. There is a wealth of info in this poll.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...o-you-dust-your-frogs-food-supplements-6.html


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i want to make another tank and heres what im thinking. Any thoughts about it? or maybe think i should use a different plant somewhere?


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

It prety much comes down to what your style is if you think its what you like go for it you're the one that has to look at it. I will say it is the right design by the frogs you've chose to start with. Oh and welcome to the boards


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Whereabout in PA are you? I have an extra black mystic that you could have if you want it. Although I've never heard of where you are from so maybe you aren't so close. I'm about 1 hour north of Philly. The black mystic will do ok on your background, but you will probably need to put some sphagnum moss around the roots and keep them moist as crypts aren't true epiphytes. I have one mounted on a piece of driftwood that way and it gets sprayed a couple times a day by the mister and it's doing just fine.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

boogsawaste said:


> Whereabout in PA are you? I have an extra black mystic that you could have if you want it. Although I've never heard of where you are from so maybe you aren't so close. I'm about 1 hour north of Philly. The black mystic will do ok on your background, but you will probably need to put some sphagnum moss around the roots and keep them moist as crypts aren't true epiphytes. I have one mounted on a piece of driftwood that way and it gets sprayed a couple times a day by the mister and it's doing just fine.


Yahoo maps says were 2 hrs 23 mins apart. Im over by Sunbury if you ever heard of that, or like half hr west of elysburg.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Probably not close enough to pick up a plant haha. Do you already have a place to get the black mystic or already have it? If not I can send you mine. I've never shipped plants in this weather though so I can't say how it would arrive. I do have heat packs and usps priority would likely get it to you in 2 days. Just pay shipping. Let me know.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok yea sounds good, ill just wait till after christmas is over so it doesnt get set behind as day.

But i got the foam stuff today ( great stuff) and a coco brick. so when i put the coco fiber on do i put it on right after i spray the foam and how hard do i push it down in so it stays on? just a nice little push?


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

This is harder than it looks, the coco brick doesnt want to stick to the stuff i can see little patches of yellow


----------



## oblique_03 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, You will want to put a layer of silicon between the greatstuff and your coco fiber. It is recommended to do it in small sections at a time... also, you will want to make sure you give the GS time to cure, otherwise i have read stories of the GS oozing out from behind the silicone. I believe the author described it as being analogous to oozing zits.

also make sure your coco fiber is dry or it will fall off the silicone


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel really dumb right now but thanks so much it helped a lot


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you think it will work?


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Heres some pics of the my first tank i just did like this. (turn your head to the left to see it the right way hahaha)


----------



## oblique_03 (Dec 1, 2008)

looks good, did it turn out how you wanted? I will be trying the cement binder method soon, i am anxious to see how that will turn out, but the copious amounts of snow we have been getting has delayed me (Im in eastern washington). I heard the binder method is a little more conducive to moss growth as compared to the silicone method, thats why i will be giving it a shot. I like the look of your BG, although i am not a big fan of the big bark chunks, your BG still looks good. Keep us posted


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

turned out pretty much how i wanted it to.

Now that i got a 20 High for Christmas and the fine looking coco fiber im gonna try adding like some slate to the background because i like the look of using a 3d background.


----------



## oblique_03 (Dec 1, 2008)

be sure to post pictures!


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Heres the 20 gallon High on its way:























































The thing at the top left im gonna fill it with ground and plant maybe a wondering jew in it or something along those lines.


----------



## oblique_03 (Dec 1, 2008)

looks like a good start. But one thing that may give you trouble later is the background trying to fall off. I have read posts on here about the GS foam pulling away from the glass over time because when there is not silicone behind it. from what i have read (i may be wrong) the GS holds a lot better to a silicone layer over the glass. I have no experience with it though so... keep the pics coming i would like to see it planted. are you thinking about adding a water feature?


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope it wont fall off over time, the stuffs pretty crazy but i guess time will tell now...Thanks now ill be on the look out haha


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

O and no, there will be no water feature. i may just get something like this tho: Exo-Terra Waterfall - Medium: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Heres what it looks like right now, I don't know if i like the water bowl thing but once i get the background done i think ill like it.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say that your frogs look great Tison!


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anoleo2 said:


> Just wanted to say that your frogs look great Tison!


Thanks Anoleo that was nice of you!

But i have a question. I have my 20High which is what i been posting pics of and i want to put D. azureus in it and at first i wanted to put 4 but now that i see they get up to 2inches, 4 wouldn't fit in without being crowded would it?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd suggest that for a 20 you should only go with 2 azureus, because of their size and occasional aggression.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

awesome viv! i'm glad it all came togather for you.


----------

